# Just starting out



## darthvader (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello
Noob here I am looking into van dwelling. I am wondering on what's the best way to phyc yourself out for the adventure


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Oct 20, 2017)

Maybe i'm a bit lame, but I always love a good travel movie before a big adventure.


----------



## Tude (Oct 20, 2017)

ha - planning for it. I get my maps, the places I want and need to see, the places I can hit up for emergencies, people I want to see in the areas I will be etc and packing for it etc. The excitement. My Mom loved to travel (conventional) but she took all this process to the extreme measures - man alive her trips involved everything - her entire living room was her "luggage" - for a month before her living room floor was the inside of her suitcases (yeah she traveled quite top heavy) with all her stuff lined up on the floor. 10 pair socks, 10 underwears, etc etc. And she would add and delete from this fora month - and the whole time she was excited about it. 

So I guess I got this from my Mom so I will just say the planning for it. I also like the urban explore so I do a lot of research and find out what I can about the area too - and even better what the places are famous for and oddities that are around.


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Oct 20, 2017)

darthvader said:


> Hello
> Noob here I am looking into van dwelling. I am wondering on what's the best way to phyc yourself out for the adventure


Dude I started van dwelling in February in MN with a construction van I got for cheap and nothin but a matress. Today I'm so god damn happy with how far my set up has come (and being in fl which is way cooler than mn). I think that's the biggest thing that pumps me up every day is making improvements to my home on wheels (the freedom machine). I tell people all the time, I think if I won the lottery I'd just get the rust fixed and raise the ceiling and keep livin exactly the way I'm livin.. It can turn into a really fuckin cool thing. Best of luck to you and happy travels!


----------



## darthvader (Oct 23, 2017)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> Maybe i'm a bit lame, but I always love a good travel movie before a big adventure.


Me to along with some good travel tunes to get the blood going


----------

